# Beijing Fall 2008 results



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 2, 2008)

3x3x3: Timothy Sun - 14.30 (final)
4x4x4: Timothy Sun - 1:02.15
5x5x5: Timothy Sun - 1:39.73
2x2x2: Timothy Sun - 4.09 (final)
3OH: Wang Fubo - 26.25 (final)
3BLD: Timothy Sun - 1:26.81
Magic: Wang Fubo - 1.28 (NR)
MM: Wang Fubo - 3.13 (AsR!)
3feet: Timothy Sun - 2:59.59

Ouyang Yunqi got 2nd place in 5 of the 7 events I won (the two exceptions being feet and 3x3speed). Official results should follow soon.

Some comments about the competition:

It seems that all Chinese competitions have run on schedule since that last Beijing competition: I was surprised that we managed to get so many events done in that short of time (with some "mystery events" of speedsolving one face). As compared to the first Beijing competition back in Dec.'07, we didn't even have time for 5x5, less 3x3feet, multiple rounds for events, etc.

I have some nice single times, but that's about it.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 3, 2008)

I heard you got a 1.22 on 5x5? Awesome Tim!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, no fair! You can't beat my old Eastsheen 5x5 average with a V-cube!


----------



## cubeinmylife (Nov 5, 2008)

hi ,everyone.
i just a newbie in rubik cube,i oso got many thing learn from all of you~
3x3 :30 sec (quite lousy )


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 6, 2008)

hey Tim got sub-3!


----------

